# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco firewall: Κόψιμο παιχνιδιών (blizzard, κλπ).

## StavrosD

Καλημέρα!
Θέλω να κόψω στο γραφείο την πρόσβαση σε παιχνίδια, π.χ. στο hearthstone.

Έχω ψάξει λίγο το firewall αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω λύση.
Έχω το Cisco 1941W.

----------


## SfH

Ο πιο απλός τρόπος θα ήταν να περιορίσεις την εισερχόμενη κίνηση σε συγκεκριμένα source ports που θεωρείς ότι χρειάζεσαι ( web , mail , dns, κτλ ) και συγκεκριμένα δίκτυα ( π.χ. κάποιο vpn ), και να μην επιτρέψεις τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## goldenaura

> Καλημέρα!
> Θέλω να κόψω στο γραφείο την πρόσβαση σε παιχνίδια, π.χ. στο hearthstone.
> 
> Έχω ψάξει λίγο το firewall αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω λύση.
> Έχω το Cisco 1941W.


https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/suppor...cesslists.html

----------


## StavrosD

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

